# Why doesn't Klonopin work for me?



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wednesday I hit the benzo jackpot. On my third psych appointment ever my psychiatrist prescribed me 30 .5mg pills of Klonopin. It completely surprised me, and yes, i was totally jazzed. Today I had to have a conference with my teacher and I was looking forward to have something to take the edge off...

So, I took the first .5mg at 12pm...and i really didn't think I felt different. Even though I had only about 3.5 hours of sleep last night, the klonopin didn't even make me feel drowsy. So I took another pill before I headed off to class, along with a sip of beer. And then I bought a grapefruit juice and had a couple of sips of that. At 2pm during english class I took one more pill and held it under my tongue and chewed it hoping that might make a difference. 

Anyway, throughout english class and the conference I may have felt somewhat less anxious than normal. The conference actually went ok. I didn't cry this time hehe. And I figited less. And I barely talked but my voice didn't waver and sounded somewhat casual.

Afterwards, I drank a beer and still didn't feel so different.

So...I think I might have a high tolerence for this stuff. Or did the grapefruit juice diminish it's power? Should I try to take more pills to see how many it takes for me to feel something more significant?

I would like for my therapist to prescribe me more next time I see her, but I have no idea if she'd give me anymore. I wonder if I should tell her it's not doing much, or if I should tell her I dutifully take 1-2 pills a day and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Maybe you need more or maybe it was just an odd day. Hopefully the later.

As far as your doctor goes, I would probably just tell her what happened. If it isn't working as well as you want, you should let her know. Just don't say "benzo jackpot" when talking to her.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

I suspect you got some that had been spoiled by hot storage, ask the pharmacist for some others from another source
grapefruit effects the stuff but in several ways, details on the net


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe it's a placebo, and she's testing to see if it's "all in your head."


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

0.5 mg of Klonopin simply isn't that potent -- it also comes in 1 & 2 mg size tablets; you got the smallest they make.

Also, some benzos work better than other for particular people. I personally don't like Klonopin and feel it's inferior to Xanax, Valium, and Ativan, but everyone is different and there are many others who'd favor Klonopin.

I'd also say that many people expect way too much from benzos in general. In many cases they do not produce some super-potent effect. Benzos have this sort of legendary status that they don't deserve. Even the 10 mg of Xanax that I'm prescribed per day is VERY mild compared to the calming effect of alcohol (though booze has obvious & serious drawbacks).


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmmm alcohol doesn't do much for me in general. If I take a significant amout, like over 2 beers, it's stops being fun and I get nauseated. If I take more then that the room starts spinning and I can't keep my balance. It doesn't make me talk more or make me make a fool of myself.

Pot almost always has only a slight effet on me. I'd have to smoke a lot of high quality pot for me to really be able to tell a difference.

If it is that my klonpin is damamged, what should i do?


----------



## Scrotacles (Nov 13, 2003)

sonya99 said:


> If it is that my klonpin is damamged, what should i do?


It's unlikely that it's damaged or grapefruif had much of an impact (one way or the other). Try taking 1-2 mg all at once not spread over a few hours before an anxiety situation. It might work better that way. I find this works the best for me.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

KLONOPIN WORKS QUICKLY ，IN MY EXPERIENCE，IT TAKE EFFECT IN 20 MINUTES。


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

.5 isnt very much, i started on 3mg a day.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah, ever since I dropped from taking 2mg of klonopin a day to only 0.5mg because of problems with being tired, it just doesn't have the same effect. I think I might bring it up to 1 or 1.5mg a day again.

BTW, Valium is probably the fastest benzo I ever felt take into effect, but I was taking it before dental surgery and not for anxiety problems. I forgot what dosage they gave me, but I was supposed to take it an hour or two before surgery. That stuff had me almost knocked out by the time I got to the doctor's office.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> Benzos have this sort of legendary status that they don't deserve.


 :ditto We even have people here saying that if you take a benzo it is guaranteed to "cure" your SA without exception.


----------

